# H&k usp 45 expert disappointment first time out.



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

I picked up my h&k usp expert the other day and went to the range with mag tech jhp, pmc 230gr ball. For some reason when I fired the mag techs the pistol would fail to complete the cycle I.e it would eject the fired casing,cycle a new round, but the slide wouldn't go all the way forward. I would have to push it with my thumb. A couple of times it wouldn't even fire the new round and when I tried to clear the chamber it was really hard to pull the slide back. Any advice what was causing this.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Try doing a through clean and lube on your pistol.....if you took it directly to the range without doing this that could be your problem.....JJ


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

Will do today and report back.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes,any time you buy a new non custom gun always clean the shipping lube out and replace it.If you still have problems the ammo is out of spec.Not unusual today,in the last week I've heard of 2 cases where there wasn't a rim on the case and it wasn't caught loading the mags.Ironically I think it was at the HK forum.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

No, it should function well right out of the box. The shipping coating should not effect an HK. It sounds like you have some weak ammo on your hands!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

HK Dan said:


> No, it should function well right out of the box. The shipping coating should not effect an HK. It sounds like you have some weak ammo on your hands!


Um, not exactly.
Anti-rust coatings are generally pretty sticky, so they adhere well to the metal to which they've been applied.
They are also very good at collecting crud.

Also, weak ammunition would not cause the kind of malfunction that *gr8t1dini* experienced.
I suggest that, if weak ammunition were involved, the fired case might not fully extract or eject.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah,the ammo isn't weak,it's out of spec and probably highly inconsistant.If you look at some of those stuck rounds I bet you'll see the outside of the case mouth marked from being too large or the bullet ogive is jambing in the leade.Magtech isn't high on the quality list,those rounds probably wouldn't drop in a chamber guage.Don't mess with Wolf either,as Steve said it will not eject reliably because it tends to be wimpy.HKs don't like wimpy unless they're set up for target loads.A lighter mainspring will help with lighter loads but 10lbs is as low as you can go and may have ignition problems with anything using CCI primers,then you'll need to get into the lighter recoil springs.Those can be a PITA compared to most to change.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would buy some quality American Ammo. Like Rem. Golden Saber or Hornady Critical Defense HKs are really combat type handguns they are designed to shoot high powered quality ammo. Now they do shoot range type Ammo.s but don't just blame your HK because of that Magtech Ammo. it's not top rate stuff.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Since this came back up did an ammo change cure the problem?

Watch out with Hornady ammo,they make great components but they just seem to have problems assembling their own for pistols.They are well known to be problematic in 45s,and HKs seem not to like them too much.If you are going to buy them,I would try a box first before buying a quantity of the same lot.Not always easy to do but it sucks having 500 or a case of ammo that your gun won't run on.For cheap ammo Rem and Win white box (WWB) are the only things I buy,and they even have problems from time to time.Rem seems a little worse than WWB,but it's also wimpier so that helps add to ejection problems.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Range Ammo. Win. White Box Rem. Green Box or many others are always, maybe they work good or maybe they don't in a Handgun, but at the range it's not a life or death item. You should always test any carry handgun with the carry type Ammo. you hope to use. That's the real deal it's the Ammo. you will be depending on if you ever really need it.


----------

